# Delta Wood Products Cutting Boards Review



## X-JaVeN-X (Feb 27, 2019)

Hey guys, got another review and I'm excited about this one! So, I've always just used plastic cutting boards as I've always just had cheap knives and didn't really put much thought into what I was cutting on. I knew not to use glass or ceramic, but that was about it. Well, as I've started collecting some nicer knives, I decided to look into a new cutting board that looks nicer. In doing so, I found out that several of the boards I was using were not really friendly to my knife edges. I had most recently been using bamboo cutting boards and didn't realize how hard they could be on your knives. So, I started doing some research and it seemed that the gold standards were walnut, maple and cherry for being in the Goldilocks range of hardness. I quickly learned that boards in the size I wanted were umm...not cheap, but I am definitely in the camp of "buy once, cry once" so I had determined i was going to get something nice for me and my knives. So, I started looking around the net and eventually came across a few boards on ebay that looked nice and seemed to meet the criteria of what I was looking for. What caught my eye was the seller made a board with a Chicago Cubs logo built in. I chalked it up to fate that this was the seller I needed to go with, lol. Anyway, in the listing I noticed the seller had posted a website so I went on over to his site and saw some boards there he had for sale and some contact info (including his phone number). I try to do business over the phones these days because anything on a screen is a bit tedious with my poor vision. I gave the number a call and Josh answered the phone. I talked with him a bit and learned he makes these boards himself as a side business. We talked a while and I discussed what I was looking for and I peppered (annoyed) him with all the little detail questions I could think of and he answered them all. His boards were end-grain. He had a plethora of woods he could use. He could add any features I needed (blood groove, etc). The hardware for the feet used stainless screws. The adhesive he used was what I read was optimal in my research and he finished them with mineral oil. Everything sounded exactly like what I was looking for. 

I wanted two boards...a small one for quick tasks and a larger board that I could use when I wanted to do larger prep. The larger board could also double as a large board that I could cut and serve on as a nice center piece at the table. I gave the specs and dimensions I was looking for and he quoted me about a 3 week time frame to make them. That was fine with me as I was in no hurry and that seemed completely reasonable as it is a side business. 

The larger of my boards is 20.5" x 16.5" x 1.75". The board is actually about 1 7/8" thick which is a bonus. I had told him on the phone that I wanted the larger board at least 1 3/4" thick. It is right at 1 7/8" thick. The second smaller board (with the Cubs logo) was ordered to be 10" x 10" x 1.5" (again, just wanted it to be at least 1.5" thick and it was actually right at 1 7/8" as well). The cubs board that I had seen on ebay was round and used purple heart for the outer ring, but I thought purple heart was a little hard and I wanted a square board. So, he suggested using walnut in place of the purple heart, and that sounded good to me.

The larger board is walnut and maple. The Cubs board is maple with a walnut outer ring and the "Cubs" in cherry. 

Guys, these boards are NICE! Granted, all things are relative, and I don't have any other nice boards to compare them with, but I don't see them being much nicer. I made the comment after I received them that I didn't want to cut on them because I didn't want to scar them up, lol. He assured me they would hold up just fine and would gave me plenty of years of service, so I'm going to put that to the test. 

The only thing I did when I received them was give them a nice coat of Howard's Butcher Block Conditioner (which I believe is a blend of mineral oil and beeswax) that I picked up from Lowes. I have cut on them a few times and all seems to be going well. 

Here are some pics and his contact info. I will say, his website is a little wonky (which he said as much to me when I was on the phone with him as I noticed the paypal link did something weird...wasn't a big concern for me as I just gave him a call using the number on his website). I've also emailed and texted him and he's always gotten back to me promptly through whatever form of contact I used.

CONTACT INFO FOR JOSH - Delta Wood Products
http://www.deltawoodproducts.com
https://p.facebook.com/deltawoodproductsdotcom/
[email protected]
706-979-4679

The last thing I wanted to say was (and if you've priced these kind of boards from other places you'll know why this is important) these two boards together were $270 shipped. So, I got two beautiful custom boards at a great price, all while being able to deal with the man who made them directly...yes please! That's my kind of business. Check him out or give him a ring if you are in the market for a board.


----------



## daveb (Feb 28, 2019)

I saw your other post and now the Cubs cutting board. I gotta ask, are you "that" umpire?


----------

